# Kosei K-1 TS - Discussion



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

From the design studios of the Pacific Rim comes the diverse styles of Kosei. Whether you
and your vehicle desire a conservative appearance, or a wheel that is going to transform
the vehicle in visual impact, Kosei has a designto suit your taste. Design is nothing
without the technical support of engineers. To this end Kosei has a leading team of
engineers that maximize the strength and mimimize the weight of its wheels.
Reason for Two Valve Stems: In Race situations it is
common to use Nitrogen in race tires for two reasons,
one - there is less fluctuation of the tire temperatures,
also there is less moisture in Nitrogen.
One valve allows the air to escape while
the Nitrogen is forced into the wheel.

15X7 4-100 ET38 K1-TS 149.00 10.6 lb 
14-15 LBS  
17X7 4-100/114 ET36 K1-TS 199.00 14.1 lb
17X7 4-100/114 ET42 K1-TS 199.00
17X8 *5-100* ET35 K1-TS 219.00 15lb 
The above Wheel (17X8 ET35), fits 
*337*, *20thAE* & *r32*. 
17X8 *5-112* ET35 K1-TS 219.00
Color Options: Silver, Light Gray & Orange


Select Image to see other Kosei Wheels.

-
-



-


*Please order from Eric Your VW Performance 
Specialist @  Available at
877-522-8473 Extension 391*
*T*ire & *W*heel Catalog







If at all possible, Please refrain from Emailing Me.
As Moderator of The Wheel & Tire Forum, I ask
that if you require my technical input, please
include my name, *Eric* as the 1st word in your
post/question Topic Title.


_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 8:19 PM 8-3-2004_


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Kosei K-1 TS - Discussion ([email protected])*

For future Eye Candy privileges, PLEASE enjoy but keep the discussion
on the wheels. Otherwise, consider yourself deleted.


----------



## SuperchargedLSS (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: Kosei K-1 TS - Discussion ([email protected])*

no me gusta. not enough lip


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Kosei K-1 TS - Discussion (SuperchargedLSS)*

Are Kosei wheels wet-painted or powdercoated? (Yes,it does make a difference,to me anyway)


----------



## aventari (Jul 25, 2000)

no 15s or 16s???


----------



## ceboyd (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: (aventari)*

o.k. so WHY are there 2 valve stems on one wheel in those photos? 

I noticed this last night on the tirerack web site too?????


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Kosei K-1 TS - Discussion (vr6swap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6swap* »_Are Kosei wheels wet-painted or powdercoated? (Yes,it does make a difference,to me anyway)

The wheels are are gravity cast (no big deal), Shot Peened (Mucho Grande Important - makes the Wheel much stronger), (FYI - O.Z. Superleggera's are Shot Peened). The K-1
TS' are manufactured using, spun rim technology (again, Big Fat Hairy Deal). Since there
is already is so much technology in manufacturing process's of these wheels, adding heat (Powder Coating generates heat), and as well, the additional expense, I assume, would probably raise the production costs of the wheel even higher, and remembering The Tire Rack's goal, high quality @ affordable prices, I doubt that the wheels are Powder Coated. 
If I am incorrect, I will revise.

-
-
-


_Quote, originally posted by *aventari* »_no 15s or 16s???









Oops, I think the SHOCK of "Orange Painted" Wheels freaked me out. 
Hey, I could (or maybe not), paint the mirrors on my Silver Mk II GTi
in matching Orange. That actually might look kind of "nifty" ?? ......or maybe not.








*Updated Fit*-*a*-*ments*, see above. 

-
-
-


_Quote, originally posted by *ceboyd* »_o.k. so WHY are there 2 valve stems on one wheel in those photos? 

Nitrogen In, Air Out deep breaths, ....again 10 times, relax, relax, 
that's it, you're getting sleepy ......____http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif In a word, Purging. 
Seriously though:

_Quote, originally posted by *the Fast Facts boys @ * »_
Some race tires are inflated with air treated by a special dryer to remove excess moisture, which results in better tire pressure control. While Goodyear's "tire busters" fill all tires at the track with air, many teams will deflate their tires and refill them with *nitrogen*. Pure *nitrogen* is "dry air" while regular air can have varying levels of moisture. Some teams also believe nitrogen makes for a more consistent product from tire to tire.


-
-









*Please order from Eric Your VW Performance 
Specialist @ The Tire Rack Available at
877-522-8473 Extension 391*







FAQ-Wheel Tech







FAQ-Tire Tech
Vortex Search


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: Kosei K-1 TS - Discussion ([email protected])*

I guess imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, but don't you think kosei could have tried to differentiate itself from Kazera? Is Kazera a cheap knockoff, or is the new K1 TS a rebranded Kazera?:


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Kosei K-1 TS - Discussion ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The wheels are are gravity cast (no big deal), Shot Peened (Mucho Grande Important - makes the Wheel much stronger), (FYI - O.Z. Superleggera's are Shot Peened). The K-1
TS' are manufactured using, spun rim technology (again, Big Fat Hairy Deal). Since there
is already is so much technology in manufacturing process's of these wheels, adding heat (Powder Coating generates heat), and as well, the additional expense, I assume, would probably raise the production costs of the wheel even higher, and remembering The Tire Rack's goal, high quality @ affordable prices, I doubt that the wheels are Powder Coated. 

 
I would've prefered a simple answer to a science lesson/sales pitch,Eric. I was asking how the wheels were finished to determine whether I could powdercoat a set of Kosei's without having to tank-strip brand new wheels.
BTW-Powdercoating only requires a 15-20 minute baking @ 350-450 degrees to flowout the powder. Are you suggesting that would weaken a Kosei wheel? Also,powdercoating costs less than wet-painting.
Never mind,I'll buy something else.


----------

